# Effects of incoming weather to Carolinas surf fishing-immediately and few days after?



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

Assuming bad weather blows in- say Friday-and is out in 3-4 days. How long would you guys think it would take for fishing to be decent again? Or is it more of a case of a fisherman being able to stand the conditions as opposed to the fish bite shutting down?


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Great question. Especially so because I am heading there tomorrow night . 
I have seen great fishing pick up within 24 hours of a noreaster. and even turn into a blitz if the water cools down properly . I have seen blues and spots go crazy the day after a cold storm . on the other hand if the water gets really muddied up, or a lot of rain lowers the salinity , it might screw things up . I do not know enough about the drum at Hatteras. I also do not know how much of this might be warm air with the storm . cold air can help after a day or 2 to settle down . the storm might also screw up the bait . I am just going to fish , it might be a stinky week , it might be an amazingly great week . the only way that I can find out is to be there when it happens . 
Ain't skewed, I'm gonna go fishing. If ya don't get there, I will fill you in on how it went.

ETF


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

but it is shifting west and could spell big trouble for our little island ... perfect storm 2 ... I would be very careful about heading down and stay aware


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Ain't skewed.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

it ain't about being skewed but being smart ... at best you might be stuck on there for weeks ... it is very slow moving dropping huge amounts of water ... tonite winds were up to 80mph ... at worst ... well it was nice knowing ya ... please use caution and be aware of the forecast ...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

...sandy rapidly strengthens southwest of santiago de cuba...

Summary of 1230 am edt...0430 utc...information
----------------------------------------------
location...19.6n 76.1w
about 30 mi...50 km sw of santiago de cuba
maximum sustained winds...110 mph...175 km/h
present movement...nne or 015 degrees at 13 mph...20 km/h
minimum central pressure...957 mb...28.26 inches

recent reports from an air force reserve reconnaissance aircraft
indicate hurricane sandy has rapidly strengthened...and maximum
sustained winds are now estimated to be 110 mph...175 km/h. This
make sandy a strong category two hurricane on the saffir-simpson
hurricane wind scale. Some additional strengthening is possible...
And sandy could become a major hurricane before making landfall
along the southeastern coast of cuba later this morning.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> ...sandy rapidly strengthens southwest of santiago de cuba...
> 
> Summary of 1230 am edt...0430 utc...information
> ----------------------------------------------
> ...


 Well,I'm gonna fish through tomorrow,then hog tie and lasso all my stuff,then hunker down and hope for the best..  As far as someone coming down as this storm appoaches,imho,it ain't a good idea...


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

I hope you local guys stay *safe* and thank you for the information


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Won't take Much to Breach in Rodanthe*

South side of the so called Temp Bridge will not last long if it is pounded on.. To early to call could be anywhere from 50 to 500 miles off of our coast.. Reguardless water will be to the dunes, if not over.. Swell could last well into next week.. Unless you want the ultimate brake job in 3 or 4 months, today fishey, tomorrow early morn maybe.. 

Personaly I hate to see any type of a Storm at the Begining of Drum Season (On Island) scatters the school and ya never know what you are gonna get.. I like it from the Trout Stand point because it will make all kinds of cuts and holes for later use in the trout season.. 

I would not come down to fish for a few days, you would be better off to wait till next weekend.. JMHO.. JAM 

JAM


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Stay Safe Guys


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

European model show a last minute curl heading NW into Del Marva or possibly farther north. It would certainly create a lot of Northeast wind driven water on the upper outer banks. If its that close, Pea Island, S curves, and the new little bridge don't stand a chance. Expect the road to be out if the storm does the projected parrallel driveby on its way north 
Drumdum, You actually roping down for this one? Expected to pass by doing 70-80 and already moving at 13 NNE What is projected speed by the time it gets here? It should be a quick pass, No?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Best wishes to all of you from your neighbor to the South. I definitely know the drill, and hope you guys make out OK on this one... Hopefully, there will be enough of a change in the track, that it will skirt by with minimal impact, and as a side effect, push some good fishing out of the Jet Stream, and onto your beaches. We can always hope.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I agree with Drumdum and Jam, I stayed during one hurricane and one Nor'easter - that was enough - matter of fact EattheFlounder, if the white part of that prediction cone moves over and touchs my backyard, I'll be outta here, so when you're headed down from CLT - if you pass an old Jeep driven by a old man with a Minature Snauzer surfing the console, That would be me headed toward CLT - Hurricanes, Nor'easter's, soundside flooding and a washed out Highway 12 ain't fun - River


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't plan on driving on the beach or interdunal road near Hatteras Inlet (Ramp 55) if the swell is coming in from the south. The interdunal road has many gullies leading to it after last week's high tides. Once the surf comes over the hump near the ocean it runs to the sound with little to slow it down.

Some of us got 'stuck' out there at the end of August during some high tides. We backed up on the edge of the dune and continued fishing while we watched people driving through salt water, some of it splashing over their hood. One van was parked parallel to the water and the surf washed their beach chairs inside the van through the open side door.

Here's a picture of what it looked like just south of the overwash area during a high tide, no storm conditions or even high wind. It got wetter before the tide topped out. When it was all over we had to drive about 1/4 mile south before we ever saw dry beach.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

When a hurricane or tropical storm is off the coast it usually makes fishing wacky for a day or two before and (3-4) after. That is not to say always bad. Sometimes it will bring fish in. Sometimes keep them out but it won't be like normal.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

update ... it shows now it will come over the edge of Hatteras and is still moving west in it's path 
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at3.shtml?5-daynl#contents


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

OK - the edge of the prediction cone is now covering my back yard - the dog has started to pack, she hates it when the ceilin fan start rotatin for no reason at all and water starts sloshin outta the toilet - There's only one way to go now - West are South, fortunately - I got a little one room cabin up in the foothills, I'll have fun up there - River


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

River said:


> OK - the edge of the prediction cone is now covering my back yard - the dog has started to pack, she hates it when the ceilin fan start rotatin for no reason at all and water starts sloshin outta the toilet - There's only one way to go now - West are South, fortunately - I got a little one room cabin up in the foothills, I'll have fun up there - River


Stay safe! See you in a couple of weeks for the CHAC tourney, hopefully.:fishing:


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

It ain't that I'm Chicken ya'll - but if I can't shoot IT with a gun, kill IT with a stick or catch IT on a hook, I prefer to get outta IT'S way - lookin forward to fishin that tourney with you jmadre, I'll be back !!! River


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The main thing you'll notice is that the summer species will be gone. Most of the spot, drum, etc. will disappear. When everything clears up we'll be in a fall pattern and the water temps will have dropped way down.

Hope everyone on the coast stays safe. The NWS predicted tracks are now showing over 50% of them striking the mid-Atlantic, with a high possibility of major snowfall to the west and north. Looks like a crazy one.


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

Everyone in the affected areas stay SAFE. The coverage on the evening news isn’t boding well all the way North up the coast.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

What's really scary is that the main predicted track is now showing a direct strike on NY. They're about as prepared for a major hurricane as Miami is for a blizzard.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Dare County Emergency Management 5:30 pm Update:

Update on Impacts Expected from Hurricane Sandy – 5:30 p.m.
This article was posted on October 25, 2012 by Dare Admin

...Hurricane Sandy is being closely monitored by Dare County Emergency Management. This weekend the storm will produce moderate impacts on the Outer Banks.

Based on the current forecast, the center of Hurricane Sandy is expected to remain well offshore of the Outer Banks. Northeast winds will increase Friday and will reach gale (34 mph+) and storm (50 mph+) force by Saturday night and remain through Sunday.

On Monday, winds from the storm are expected to shift to the northwest and could cause moderate soundside flooding of 3 to 4 feet Monday night.

Strong beach erosion and road overwash will be a major concern along NC 12 from Kitty Hawk to Buxton. Some minor structural damage could occur; however, the most threatening aspect of the storm will be ocean overwash and potential loss of highway along NC 12 south of Oregon Inlet on Hatteras Island.

All residents and visitors, especially those in oceanfront areas and places prone to soundside flooding, are advised to take precautions. Visitors are encouraged to contact their accommodations provider.

In preparation for the storm, all outdoor furnishings, trash cans, and any loose items should be properly secured. Review the contents of your emergency supplies kit to ensure you have adequate supplies in the event you are without power, water or transportation for more than 72 hours.

Emergency Management will provide regular scheduled updates throughout Hurricane Sandy. The next update will be available at 9:30 a.m. on Friday, October 26.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

solid7 said:


> We can always hope.


Thats about all i can ever do


River said:


> It ain't that I'm Chicken ya'll - but if I can't shoot IT with a gun, kill IT with a stick or catch IT on a hook, I prefer to get outta IT'S way River


Thats about the best thing ive heard all day 
And im thinkin of headin down just to look this weekend, i heard the waves are supposed to get 10 to 12ft+


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, I know that I said "aint skeerd", but I also ain't stupid. At the time that I made that post the models showed things heading east of the obx and just predicted high winds and heavy surf. When I woke up this morning, things had changed. River, I am not so sure that you will pass me on your way inland. Now I am scratching my head. Does anyone know the chances that there might be evacuations Saturday or Sunday?
I was planning on heading home on Thursday,. I might hate to miss my only fishing week this year. Weekend trips are a lot of work and money for only a little fishing. I am feeling pretty disappointed right now.

ETF


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

last year we came down right after Irene and ended up staying in South NagsHead and still made a very good week of it ... but .... I understand


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Peixaria said:


> European model show a last minute curl heading NW into Del Marva or possibly farther north. It would certainly create a lot of Northeast wind driven water on the upper outer banks. If its that close, Pea Island, S curves, and the new little bridge don't stand a chance. Expect the road to be out if the storm does the projected parrallel driveby on its way north
> Drumdum, You actually roping down for this one? Expected to pass by doing 70-80 and already moving at 13 NNE What is projected speed by the time it gets here? It should be a quick pass, No?


 Reports during Izzy got my attention so I left,and couldn't get back for a week.. Went to my mother's house in Cheasapeake,one of the worst few days riding out a storm I've ever spent.. Power was out for longer,trees knocked down everywhere,suffered way more damage than Frisco.. Frisco had the power back on in less than 24,plus ya got to fish a brand new 30' deep inlet that had plenty of flounder in it..  Unless it's a cat 3,I'm hogtie'n and lasso'n my stuff and stick'n it out.. Survived Irene,and several others,yeap I'm staying hunkered down... All the vehicles will go to the airport though..


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> Reports during Izzy got my attention so I left,and couldn't get back for a week.. Went to my mother's house in Cheasapeake,one of the worst few days riding out a storm I've ever spent.. Power was out for longer,trees knocked down everywhere,suffered way more damage than Frisco.. Frisco had the power back on in less than 24,plus ya got to fish a brand new 30' deep inlet that had plenty of flounder in it..  Unless it's a cat 3,I'm hogtie'n and lasso'n my stuff and stick'n it out.. Survived Irene,and several others,yeap I'm staying hunkered down... All the vehicles will go to the airport though..


Well you guys stay safe and dry. You live in a paridise ,but when it goes bad ,it can get bad fast. I totally understand staying. Could take weeks to get back.Hope the fish stick around after the storm passes. From what Judy has said, sounds like the "Red Headed fella" has had a good start to the season. Anyway Kenny you and the other locals stay safe.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

don brinson said:


> Well you guys stay safe and dry. You live in a paridise ,but when it goes bad ,it can get bad fast. I totally understand staying. Could take weeks to get back.Hope the fish stick around after the storm passes. From what Judy has said, sounds like the "Red Headed fella" has had a good start to the season. Anyway Kenny you and the other locals stay safe.


 It ain't just the "Redhead" that's catch'n this year,it has been one fantabulous year so far for everyone that has seriously soaked a bait... Don't worry,we'll be hunkered down,as I'm sure the "Redheaded fella" will also....


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Lets come back to this now that the storm is on us. Anybody have any further details as to the condition of Highway 12? I heard on the Weather Station That road is breached above Rodanthe but the report was unspecific. Cannot get the S curve webcam to come up. Who knows what? Thanx


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

There are a couple of threads on the red drum tackle website from people that are on the island and someones post about getting down Hwy 12 last night. Not the worst news, but the Hwy is currently closed south of Oregon inlet. There is still a lot of storm and storm surge left.

ETF


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

S curve cam has been down since Irene


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

As of last night here's what I'd heard of Hatteras: A lot of sand on 12 south of Oregon Inlet, missing asphalt on southbound lane below the erector bridge (new New Inlet), missing asphalt at S-turns, water across road on north edge of Buxton, flooding in Frisco, water across road between Frisco and Hatteras village.

I'm hoping our camper in Buxton is not floating after this morning.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Here are a couple of slide shows. 
Looks pretty rough.
Hope all of you guys that satyed are safe and sound. 
Keeping you in our thoughts,

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ncdot/8136119488/in/photostream/

http://islandfreepress.org/2012Archives/10.29.2012-AnotherDayofHurricaneSandy.html

http://islandfreepress.org/2012Arch...ssaultsHatterasAndOcracokeFromAallSides1.html


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Well Kenny, glad to see you are back up and running a lot sooner than last year.Hope all went well for everyone on the islands.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Slaying the puppy drum and specks on Seaview Pier yesterday.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

It looks like we came out OK, most of the serious overwash/damage occurred on the North end of Hatteras Village, North end of Buxton, North end of Rodanthe and most definitely - Pea Island, A house was lost and 7 condemmed but thank goodness no lifes were lost. We'll be ridin a ferry across the sound maze for a while but things could be worse. I wish I woulda followed my own advice and left, it was pretty stressful sittin in this old trailer for 30 hours are so while it shook, rattled and hummed with water risin underneath it but the Dog and I made it with no damage. I haven't been out yet but have talked with people in all the villages, I'll get out when the salt water soaks outta all these potholes in this sandroad later on today. I'll be out lookin for that washed out hole full of Flounder that Drumdum talked about after Isabelle - Very Thankful, River


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I was out and about in Buxton yesterday and the damage to what is considered behind the motels and the oceanfront houses on Oramar,Ocean, Cottage, North and South Tower, is devastating. Entire stairsets, 1 multi story deck, concrete parking pads, bulkheads with added sand, maybe even septic systems, torn off and floated away. I was finding the same familiar seafoam green deckboards as far down as the Coast guard station. Looks alot like the top houses at Mirlo, piling exposed, and stairs hanging. While I walked it the inspectors were already doing damage assessments. Dune is leveled, In fact I could see the waves breaking from the pavement on Old Lighthouse Rd as I started my wade down Cottage.
Managed to go to Avon and check a few of my regular houses out. Saw remaining fisherman suiting up and walking over at 38. Saw a group on Ocean View Blvd. walking over somewhere near Myrtle. Also saw a few amongst the surfers at the first jetty walkover. Looked liked[Tuesday] quite a bit of standing tide still behind the dunes from the motels all the way to the various parking areas where the lighthouse used to reside. 
Allthough the emergency ferry from Stumpy Point officially began running this morning, I observed no incoming South bound traffic at the top of Avon, while checking residences. Food Lion opened late afternoon Tuesday, and is 8 to 8 today,but no deliveries as of yet because they are not priority at this point. No mail yet either.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Yea, talked with my brother this morning,who Garbo refers to as the "red headed fella". He said they came out ok, never lost power,only phones and web for about 12 hours.
He said a lot of sand and dunes and a few houses gone north side of rodanthe and sound side flooding around hatteras.He said he was dam glad it stayed 200 miles out.Ferry ride was going to suck.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

River said:


> It looks like we came out OK, most of the serious overwash/damage occurred on the North end of Hatteras Village, North end of Buxton, North end of Rodanthe and most definitely - Pea Island, A house was lost and 7 condemmed but thank goodness no lifes were lost. We'll be ridin a ferry across the sound maze for a while but things could be worse. I wish I woulda followed my own advice and left, it was pretty stressful sittin in this old trailer for 30 hours are so while it shook, rattled and hummed with water risin underneath it but the Dog and I made it with no damage. I haven't been out yet but have talked with people in all the villages, I'll get out when the salt water soaks outta all these potholes in this sandroad later on today. I'll be out lookin for that washed out hole full of Flounder that Drumdum talked about after Isabelle - Very Thankful, River


River, I'm glad to hear you made it though. Catch 'em up for me, because it looks like I won't be able to get there until Thanksgiving or later.


----------

